# Beretta 8357



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Saw this on Armslist, for all you Beretta lovers....first time I have seen this particular firearm.....Indiana......Model 8357F 357 Sig.:smt082


----------



## Hurryin' Hoosier (Jan 8, 2011)

New one on me!


----------

